# current pay scale cadet summer staff



## aysuth (19 Apr 2015)

Does anyone have a more up to date link for the rates of pay for cadet summer staff? thanks in advance. Al


----------



## sapperboysen (19 Apr 2015)

CATO 13-28 Annex E has the pay scale for staff cadets. You can find the CATO's in the file repository (https://portal-portail.cadets.gc.ca/). You will need to create an account to get access.

Here are the pay rates:

C/MCpl $71/ day

C/Sgt $77/ day

C/WO $83/ day

C/MWO $89/ day

C/CWO $95/ day


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2015)

Wow
1984 C/sgt $35 a day.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Apr 2015)

Looking at the Bank of Canada inflation calculator, $35 in 1984 dollars = $73.67 in 2015 dollars, so it's a tiny bit above inflation.

http://www.bankofcanada.ca/rates/related/inflation-calculator/


----------



## Rutiger (22 Apr 2015)

All things considered....Not a bad chunk of change when one considers the value of the experience.


----------



## 63 Delta (22 Apr 2015)

Since you don't have to pay tax on it too, it's a lot of money. 

It seemed that way at the time at least....sure went fast! ;D


----------



## dapaterson (22 Apr 2015)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Since you don't have to pay tax on it too, it's a lot of money.
> 
> It seemed that way at the time at least....sure went fast! ;D



Not correct.  It's taxable income.  However, it is likely that the individuals will make less than the basic personal exemption, they will get back any tax that may be withheld.


----------

